# NEW HOME BUILDING NIGHTMARE!(pic Heavy)



## Corey D (Jul 21, 2004)

I am having a home built and it has become a nightmare when it came time for the interior. does this look normal to you? I am having a meeting with the company man in the morning to see if we can save it, but I do not know after finding a whirlpool bath full of water/urine/mosquito larva and god knows what else and maggots in the food containers in the wall. I have romex that they actually "cut corners on" that are not thru the header. to top it off they cut in a door and cut thru 7 runs of romex!


----------



## Corey D (Jul 21, 2004)

*more*

more


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Raise hell and get an building inspector for yourself and have them do through once over before closing.

Daughter just went through a new build.

Hope you inspected before drywall!!!!

Just showed this to our Daughter, she said walk there is no telling what you did not see!!!

John


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

Is this on your land or you're building in a neighborhood? If it's in a neighborhood, I'd walk away from that. There's so much wrong and if they let it get this bad, it's very unlikely they'll soend the money to fix it right. If it's on your land, I'd start ripping out the stuff that's wrong so they have no choice but to replace it. I'd start with that tub, no way I'd let that stay. Gross 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I would have a hard time buying that house. Did it pass inspection pre sheetrock?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hopefully you haven't written them a check yet


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

I'd sure like to know what builder this is.


----------



## Sugar Land YAK (Jun 19, 2004)

Lawyer up...tomorrow they will tell you they will fix everything...in one way you're in the drivers seat you can make it hell on them if you decide to walk because you can cloud the title and let them know it...

I wouldn't meet with them I would just send them the pictures and tell them no meeting till everything is complete, give them one week as a deadline..


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Low bidder :biggrin:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Harbormaster said:


> Low bidder :biggrin:


I wonder if that was playing when Jose chit in the Jacuzzi tub?


----------



## sharkbait-tx70 (Jun 28, 2009)

*New home*

Let me tell you that is very pour management. I am a Sr. Project manager for major home builder and if any of my trades did work like that or left a home in that condition i gaurentee i wouldnt be paying them and i would be letting them go. The bad thing is most trades dont care because there is so much work to be had. The mud and the texture in the box is not all that uncommon but the trash. The shotty electrical work the cut wires and wire of of the walls is a big problem. I also looks like bad finishes in alot of areas. Like stated before i dont see how this passed any kind of electrical inspection or mechanical inspection. In all seriousness if you can get your deposit back i would. There is no telling what other corners have been cut. If it is in a city municipality i would look ip the inspections. If there is no way and you end up being stuck with this for some reason i would have them hault construction and get a third party inspector to start now. Make sure the inspector is creditable and jas no ties with whoever is building the home. Feel free to pm me for my phone number and i will give you the best advise i can.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Harbormaster said:


> Low bidder :biggrin:


Orale'


----------



## Capt Justin (Sep 20, 2014)

sharkbait-tx70 said:


> Let me tell you that is very pour management. I am a Sr. Project manager for major home builder and if any of my trades did work like that or left a home in that condition i gaurentee i wouldnt be paying them and i would be letting them go. The bad thing is most trades dont care because there is so much work to be had. The mud and the texture in the box is not all that uncommon but the trash. The shotty electrical work the cut wires and wire of of the walls is a big problem. I also looks like bad finishes in alot of areas. Like stated before i dont see how this passed any kind of electrical inspection or mechanical inspection. In all seriousness if you can get your deposit back i would. There is no telling what other corners have been cut. If it is in a city municipality i would look ip the inspections. If there is no way and you end up being stuck with this for some reason i would have them hault construction and get a third party inspector to start now. Make sure the inspector is creditable and jas no ties with whoever is building the home. Feel free to pm me for my phone number and i will give you the best advise i can.


Spot on!!!! Get your own inspector now and document all of it.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I wonder if that was playing when Jose chit in the Jacuzzi tub?


That used to be the first thing they did when they hit the jobsite...even after port-a-cans were required. They would take the toilet paper out of the port-a-can and leave it on a corner of the upstairs tub so everybody could use it.


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

I'd love to know builder and area of town. I'd skip builder and go to salesperson and demand a meeting with builders boss (project, area etc manager). Let them all know the contract is in jeopardy.


----------



## Nate6231 (Apr 6, 2017)

Hey man I'm a contractor as well and I just read some of your previous post and it looks like you wired the house yourself, if so any of the electrical issues are on you, Including cutting the wires,to cut in a door, because you ran the wires there. As far as the trash situation goes that sucks, I always have a dump trailer on site for all trash. And the finishes, I'm hoping he was just the cheapest contractor, if you paid good money I feel sorry for you, if not and he was the cheapest, you get what you pay for! I'm not siding with the contractor, but as a contractor I'd like to know more information before we hang the dude.......good luck!


----------



## Corey D (Jul 21, 2004)

*wiring*



Nate6231 said:


> Hey man I'm a contractor as well and I just read some of your previous post and it looks like you wired the house yourself, if so any of the electrical issues are on you, Including cutting the wires,to cut in a door, because you ran the wires there. As far as the trash situation goes that sucks, I always have a dump trailer on site for all trash. And the finishes, I'm hoping he was just the cheapest contractor, if you paid good money I feel sorry for you, if not and he was the cheapest, you get what you pay for! I'm not siding with the contractor, but as a contractor I'd like to know more information before we hang the dude.......good luck!


NOPE never touched it I was going to but i was left out of the Pre cover walk, I was told it was going to be in weeks come back a week later and the whole house is drywalled!. They did 100% of this


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow.


----------



## monark (May 12, 2005)

JFolm said:


> I would have a hard time buying that house. Did it pass inspection pre sheetrock?


Ditto. Trash in the walls, **** in the bath tub, not to mention the strange electrical. Looks like wet backs who don't have a clue what they're doing building that. Builders fault. Lawyer up quickly.


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

I really believe that my marital problems began about 2 weeks after hiring a custom home builder. They can sue stress you out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Jeez...who's building your house? Stevie Wonder and Ronnie Milsap? I would be raising hell


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

The only way I'd buy that house is if it got back to the slab.....and maybe not even then. What's seen etc.......

And I feel so sorry for you.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

I sold new homes for a number of years. Some for a highly respected custom builder, some for a mediocre production builder. These things happen because the trades who build the homes are primarily illegals from south of the border. But to think that they would drywall before allowing you to inspect is despicable. Typically, when you contract to build and make it clear you have an inspector, the builder will honor your needs. Inspector should be on site prior to slab pour and throughout the slab process. Then he should inspect all plumbing, electrical, framing, and anything else that is done before sheetrock. Final inspection is done prior to final walk thru. This is the only way to insure your home is built properly. If you have a realtor involved, that realtor also has responsibility to guide you through the process. Looks like you have well documented this mess. Best of luck to you!
www.solarscreenguys.com
www.houstonshutterpro.com


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

I think its time to hire a lawyer and make them remove the sheetrock to inspect all the electrical and plumbing. That is incredibly shoddy, unprofessional and possibly a violation of the electrical code. If you are building in the city, immediately call the chief inspector and request a meeting on site. I will bet the builder/contractor is going to cover as much as possible and as fast as possible before you spot something else. Good luck...that really sucks to have to go through this ****.


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

That looks terrible. I'm not normally this type of person but I think I'd call a local news company to come out and do a story. Hope you get everything rectified.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow...

Don't say anything to anyone involved with the build. Tomorrow morning I'd be on the phone with a lawyer, inspectors... everyone I can get my hands on, and we would be heading to that house. Don't tip off the builder so they have time to hide stuff. Show up with your army unannounced and document it all. 

I would not be buying that house. No telling what else is messed up that you can not see. I'd take whatever steps needed to walk away from it and go with another builder. Sucks, but I'd never trust that contractor/builder again.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

^^^ Post the builder/contractor name here after you have taken care of business.


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

I agree with above comments, is lawyer up ASAP. I'm not one to usually go that route, but this is bad.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

ibtbone said:


> I really believe that my marital problems began about 2 weeks after hiring a custom home builder. They can sue stress you out
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess we got lucky.

Our builder (on our land) was incredible. All of his subs were standup....heck I sat around and drank beer with a lot of them after work wrapped up.

I didn't have to babysit a thing...though I was at the job site everyday anyway.

All builders aren't equal. Heck mine even floated the construction $$...we didn't pay a dime until closing and no interest.

Good luck on your predicament...I'd be beyond fuming and have zero confidence.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Before spending money on a pricey lawyers opinion. I would read your contract first.


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

*Been There*

As several noted - lawyer up. Let him/her read your contract. Do not let on to the builder before next step which will most likely be to walk away. Think about it, can you live in peace knowing and not knowing what is wrong, shoddy and flat dangerous in that house. I did it 25 years ago. Took a couple years to wriggle though the justice system but they ended up paying me a good sum to walk away from similar krud.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

You are going to have ants for the rest of your life if there is trash in the walls, the least of your problems that I foresee.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

OMG, is all I can say. I would hire someone to look over contract, then address that mess. No freaking way that is okay!!!!! A structural Engineer too.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Burn it down!


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

seeing these pictures makes me realize how lucky i got with my builder. KHOV built my house in friendswood and did a great job.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Woahhhhh.....

Are you financially committed with $$ down already? 

Any neighbors with completed homes by your builder to talk about their experiences?

All of it, unacceptable no matter what budget this house is being built for. Sorry this is happening to you. Have patience and a clear head to think your options and moves through and take care of your family and finances. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I would bail.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

There's a fun little scam some of these "builders" run. They hire illegals, and let them do a **** job like this. Then they use the terrible job as an excuse to pay the illegals nothing, or only a small portion of what they job should have cost. So on a $10K job they shell out a couple of grand, or less.

Then they pay some other contractor a thousand bucks to patch over the mess, just enough to get you off their backs. The builder pockets the difference, which can be thousands on multiple phases of the house. Later, the sub who didn't get paid comes after you (the homeowner), and if you don't handle things just right, they can get a mechanics lien on your house. The best part of the scam, is that the sub claims that he was supposed to get paid $15K for the job, and you have no way of proving differently, since you didn't hire them or make any kind of deal with them.

The builder can make a HUGE amount in a couple of years that way, and then skip town owing everybody. He sets up in a new town, using a family member as a front for the new company, and goes off the grid for a while. The homeowners are left holding the bag.

Ask me how I know all this. But first, take time to thank the builders' lobby, and Texas politicians who give them everything they want. There is so much in Texas law to protect builders, it's mind-boggling. And before any of you builders or foremen try to argue that point - explain how/why builders are expressly exempt from the Texas Deceptive Trade Practices Act. Why would one industry be given a special exemption?

Oh... and don't pull that "you got what you deserved for going with the low bidde" BS. Sometimes these people become big names in the community, and charge much more than low-bidder prices. They may even build a couple of good homes, just to get the ball rolling. They can have good references, and NOTHING about their pricing to indicate that they are cutting corners.


----------



## SD Hawkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Get a lawyer to review contract and walk away from it and dont look back ( if you can get any of your $ back) and what POCJEtty just said, I believe every word of that , sounds similar to what US homes did to my Dad back in the 80's.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Is this on your land or you're building in a neighborhood? If it's in a neighborhood, I'd walk away from that.


Man I'm sorry you're going through this but the advice above is spot on.

I would not purchase that home period.

TH


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Dang Corey that looks bad, I'd walk away if possible and find a competent builder. Having a house built is stressful enough without all of that nonsense.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Harbormaster said:


> Low bidder :biggrin:


Yep! Typical cookie cutter builder these days! Wait to you find soiled underwear..........I PROMISE YOU its there somewhere!!!!


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Another quick method for response is to post these photos on their Facebook page. They HATE photos of negativity!


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

98aggie77566 said:


> I guess we got lucky.
> 
> Our builder (on our land) was incredible. All of his subs were standup....heck I sat around and drank beer with a lot of them after work wrapped up.
> 
> ...


Aggie
Who built your house and where ?
Anyone looking right now might want to know.

Sent from my waterproof Kyocera E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

MarkU said:


> Burn it down!


best answer yet!

marku always has the best answer,

he forgot to add to celebrate with a drink


----------



## etexsaltycat (Apr 12, 2013)

Hard to believe something like this is even possible.. crazy


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

This is 100% on the Project Manager/General Contractor. It's their baby. If you tried to save 30% and tackle that job yourself you kind of get what you pay for. 

From the day the first dirt is moved to the final punch list the GC is responsible for it all. Concrete work, plumbers, framers, drywall, roofers etc...

A good GC would not let anybody like that on their job site. I watched a GC stop work on a job site one time for throwing their cigarette butts on the ground and chew out about three different crews. With that being said his subs new what to expect and they did not try that kind of stuff...


----------



## Corey D (Jul 21, 2004)

*for the record*

This is a Local large builder and I have no affiliation with them other than trying to buy their product!


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

I would be mighty upset. In fact I would find a way to not buy that house. As far as I am concerned short of a complete tear down and start over, they cannot fix that to my satisfaction. Some things cannot be unseen. If they left that stuff where you could easily find it, what is hidden? What kind of electrical problems are covered up that might burn the house down at a later date.


----------



## jtn379 (Jan 7, 2014)

Corey D. said:


> I am having a home built and it has become a nightmare when it came time for the interior. does this look normal to you? I am having a meeting with the company man in the morning to see if we can save it, but I do not know after finding a whirlpool bath full of water/urine/mosquito larva and god knows what else and maggots in the food containers in the wall. I have romex that they actually "cut corners on" that are not thru the header. to top it off they cut in a door and cut thru 7 runs of romex!


As a home builder I can tell you that is embarrassing whoever is building you're home. After sheetrock test balls should have been pulled and water drained. Whoever inspected the house did an awful job with all the trash that is in dead space of that wall. And those pictures you have with holes in the wall are normal, that your outlets and switches that just need trim plates

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jtn379 (Jan 7, 2014)

Corey D. said:


> I am having a home built and it has become a nightmare when it came time for the interior. does this look normal to you? I am having a meeting with the company man in the morning to see if we can save it, but I do not know after finding a whirlpool bath full of water/urine/mosquito larva and god knows what else and maggots in the food containers in the wall. I have romex that they actually "cut corners on" that are not thru the header. to top it off they cut in a door and cut thru 7 runs of romex!


And whoever this builder is, you need to ask to talk to the president of construction or operations. I see that you need a new tub. I couldn't tell from that one picture but it look like a miss framed joist as well. You don't need a lawyer as others have said. You take these pictures to your sales counselor and go as high as you can in the company and you'll get your money down back guaranteed

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

b


Corey D. said:


> This is a Local large builder and I have no affiliation with them other than trying to buy their product!


Between your pictures and opinions from builders on this thread you have enough documented evidence to significantly damage that builder's reputation. Make sure the decision makers at that "Local large builder" realize that.

As tempting as it may be, don't post their business name until they have had a chance to make it right. Decide, along with your wife (if married), on what y'all will accept, and accept no less. If you don't do that and something goes wrong later, you will get blamed for making a bad decision in favor of the builder. I went through a whole interior remodel last year and I learned that my only job was to negotiate my wife's demands. :biggrin:

Also, get rid of that whirlpool tub and get a soaking tub. Whirlpool tubs sound like fun until you can't keep them clean.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

essayons75 said:


> As tempting as it may be, don't post their business name until they have had a chance to make it right.


It's easy to search his posts and find the name of the builder and location. He was excited to start this project and now this. What a let down.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

essayons75 said:


> b
> 
> Between your pictures and opinions from builders on this thread you have enough documented evidence to significantly damage that builder's reputation. Make sure the decision makers at that "Local large builder" realize that.
> 
> ...


Seriously? What more damage needs to be done before a reputation needs to be damaged? I have bought, sold and built houses and this is not acceptable period the end...

Take pride in your work. Hold others accountable for the same.

My Grandfather used to tell me that in a good business transaction both sides walk away happy.

Key words are: "take pride in your work" There is nothing that resembles "Craftsmanship" In any of the above pictures.


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

I have no idea who builder is but I work with almost all of the major companies and I will tell you that this is unacceptable to them as well. If this is a major player, then the problem is with the job superintendent not the company. That's why if op meets with upper Mgmt, it will all be fixed or they will give him an out to contract. They will make it right, but quit talking to the local super.


----------



## disguy409 (Apr 16, 2006)

any updates?


----------



## grouper150 (Oct 24, 2006)

run Forest, run!


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Dang man sorry!!


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Do we know who the builder is?


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

Define 'we'.


----------



## Pilot281 (Aug 14, 2006)

My parents busted up the brick hearth on the fireplace in their 8yr old home to put down tile. It looked just like pic #2 from the OP inside. The crew threw all kinds of trash in there and just bricked over it. Couldn't believe it.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

I guess I live under a rock, I've never heard of that builder. Good luck. I just cannot believe that.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Mrschasintail said:


> I guess I live under a rock, I've never heard of that builder. Good luck. I just cannot believe that.


 I did look at reviews... not good there either.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Lexy1 said:


> Do we know who the builder is?


Click on his posts. It's easy to find.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rosetejas (Aug 1, 2014)

*Due Diligence*

I do not know how the thread starter selected his builder. When I built my home, on my land, I talked to a number of architects and builders.

I looked at what the architect had designed and he came out to my property three times. I have a odd shaped acre lot and many big trees which he worked around. He listened to what my wife and I wanted, and helped us resolve differences and incorporate our ideas into the design. Later when I was on the Architectural Review Committee, I was amazed at how many people were bullied into accepting the architects ideas over their own.

As for the builder, I looked at the construction of homes he was building at the time (only had two or three going at any time). He was far superior to everyone else and still had the best bid, a very detailed bid. The final selling point was when I saw him personally out on a site cleaning up the area on a Sunday afternoon. He never charged us anything but time and material for any changes along the way also.

So I could say I was lucky but luck comes from due diligence.

P.S. One of the builders I rejected at first sight screwed over a neighbor by taking his money in advance and never completing the house and screwing up everything they did. Took them five years to make the house livable. The father/son team hid and transferred assets all over the place. I do not think the home owner ever recovered anything from them. Courts were of no help.
(The legislature we have had for the last few years is very pro-builder and very anti-consumer as are our highest judges. Actually both are very anti-consumer. Remember that when you vote next time).


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Corey... post up those pictures of the standing water on the upstairs OSB floors


----------



## Corey D (Jul 21, 2004)

*making an attempt*

they are making an attempt to make it right, we will have to wait and see! so far they are fixing their mistakes and replacing the tub for starters


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Making it right at this point will be going above and beyond expectations. Total loss of confidence. I hope it works out for you.


----------



## Ethan Hunt (Dec 7, 2007)

Old Whaler said:


> Jeez...who's building your house? Stevie Wonder and Ronnie Milsap? I would be raising hell


just some hard working folks from across the border doing the work American wont do.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Ethan Hunt said:


> just some hard working folks from across the border doing the work for way cheaper and with less quality than what Americans will do.


FIFY


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I drive by that new subdivision every once in a while. It isn't one of those huge developments with a thousand homes. It looks good from the highway. Corey might chime in but there may be only one builder to choose from. Just my perception, not at all sure. There is a lot of home building going on around there in what was a fairly slow growth area. It's in a good spot and I can see how he would be excited to build there.
I would definitely want to see how they fix it before they cover it up. If I couldn't be there when they fix it I would hire an independent inspector. Ask for money from the builder for the inspector cost. Don't let the builder hire an inspector of his choice.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

Ethan Hunt said:


> just some hard working folks from across the border doing the work American wont do.


It's been my experience that they're as expensive if not more than locals.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

stdreb27 said:


> It's been my experience that they're as expensive if not more than locals.


I know a guy who picked up a day laborer from from the 'pick a meskin' store in Brookside a few years back to help him build a gazebo in his backyard...Dude fell off a ladder and allegedly messed up his shoulder...Multi-thousand $ lesson learned and I don't think it is completely over yet...Would have been MUCH MUCH cheaper to have hired a licensed / bonded local contractor


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I know a guy who picked up a day laborer from from the 'pick a meskin' store in Brookside a few years back to help him build a gazebo in his backyard...Dude fell off a ladder and allegedly messed up his shoulder...Multi-thousand $ lesson learned and I don't think it is completely over yet...Would have been MUCH MUCH cheaper to have hired a licensed / bonded local contractor


Yeah, that's why I DONT hire day labor for around the house. You're friggen liable for them if they get hurt. They know it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Mont Belvieu is a tough town to develop in since they have a minimum lot sizes. Therefore there are not a lot of developers willing to take the risk of buying seveel hundred acres of raw tract of land and developing into a 100-300 lot, master planned community. So there are few MPCs in the area. Furthermore there are not many builders that have moved to the east side of town as much of the growth is on the west side. Think of it from an operations stand point of having to move builders, sales people, trades, etc, to the other side of town. For one community. 

Therefore you have smaller builders, running lean operations, as pretty much the only option if you want a new home. These small guys are probably making 20-25% on a $250,000 home, ($50,000 - $62,500), which is decent if you can turn and burn the units. Even better if you can keep your hard costs down through cheap trades. 

If I were you I would take that to the top of the company including getting the developer involved. Bad PR is something that both of those groups hate.


----------



## jtn379 (Jan 7, 2014)

Ethan Hunt said:


> just some hard working folks from across the border doing the work American wont do.


It's a shame, but most of those guys do better work than we can

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee T (Jun 15, 2016)

jtn379 said:


> It's a shame, but most of those guys do better work than we can
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I disagree a bit.

Good quality comes via all sorts.

Always prefer American or the ones working toward being American.


----------



## jtn379 (Jan 7, 2014)

Lee T said:


> I disagree a bit.
> 
> Good quality comes via all sorts.
> 
> Always prefer American or the ones working toward being American.


I get that but the residential construction industry would not exist if it was not for "non americans"

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Walleyewilly (Jan 31, 2017)

*...*



jtn379 said:


> I get that but the residential construction industry would not exist if it was not for "non americans"
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


It works just fine in many other parts of the country....


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I had 2 Anglo subs on my house construction 8 years ago. The cabinet maker and the plumber. Electricians could barely speak English. A/C wasn't much better. Builder was a 3rd generation custom home and light commercial contractor with a lot of experience. 
I was there everyday all day. Had very few issues.


----------



## rringstaff (Jul 25, 2014)

jtn379 said:


> I get that but the residential construction industry would not exist if it was not for "non americans"
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


bovine excrement.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

batmaninja said:


> Mont Belvieu is a tough town to develop in since they have a minimum lot sizes. Therefore there are not a lot of developers willing to take the risk of buying seveel hundred acres of raw tract of land and developing into a 100-300 lot, master planned community. So there are few MPCs in the area. Furthermore there are not many builders that have moved to the east side of town as much of the growth is on the west side. Think of it from an operations stand point of having to move builders, sales people, trades, etc, to the other side of town. For one community.
> 
> Therefore you have smaller builders, running lean operations, as pretty much the only option if you want a new home. These small guys are probably making 20-25% on a $250,000 home, ($50,000 - $62,500), which is decent if you can turn and burn the units. Even better if you can keep your hard costs down through cheap trades.
> 
> If I were you I would take that to the top of the company including getting the developer involved. Bad PR is something that both of those groups hate.


How many houses you think they have in there? Maybe 30? 
I looked a lot at Old Irish Farm Rd. but didn't pull the trigger on it.


----------



## rosetejas (Aug 1, 2014)

*Labor*



Walleyewilly said:


> It works just fine in many other parts of the country....


Not really. We do use a larger proportion of immigrant labor here and our low home costs are the result. Nationwide there is a is a shortage of construction workers and home prices are rising rapidly. We actually need more immigrant labor. See this article.
https://www.forbes.com/sites/scottb...uction-labor-shortage-continues/#2dda53ee706c

Of course you can just always hire only U.S. born labor and pay whatever it takes to get the work done. Like to see someone do that!


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

rosetejas said:


> Not really. We do use a larger proportion of immigrant labor here and our low home costs are the result. Nationwide there is a is a shortage of construction workers and home prices are rising rapidly. We actually need more immigrant labor. See this article.
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/scottbe...uction-labor-shortage-continues/#2dda53ee706c
> 
> Of course you can just always hire only U.S. born labor and pay whatever it takes to get the work done. Like to see someone do that!


I don't build homes. I build and install electrical signs, with an all American crew. Believe me, a lot of my, "competition" uses illegals, and non licensed/qualified-electricians and welders. We build a quality product, and make sure our customers are happy.

But I don't, "compete" for customers looking for the cheapest/quickest turn around. It's a mind set for a business. Do things the right way, across the board, and legal. And you never have to worry about looking over your shoulder, or covering up mistakes.

sure I could go the shady route, and make some more scratch. But it seems like a headache to do it the wrong way. :texasflag


----------



## Lee T (Jun 15, 2016)

MarkU said:


> I don't build homes. I build and install electrical signs, with an all American crew. Believe me, a lot of my, "competition" uses illegals, and non licensed/qualified-electricians and welders. We build a quality product, and make sure our customers are happy.
> 
> But I don't, "compete" for customers looking for the cheapest/quickest turn around. It's a mind set for a business. Do things the right way, across the board, and legal. And you never have to worry about looking over your shoulder, or covering up mistakes.
> 
> sure I could go the shady route, and make some more scratch. But it seems like a headache to do it the wrong way. :texasflag


Right On Mark!
:texasflag:brew::brew::texasflag


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Corey D. said:


> they are making an attempt to make it right, we will have to wait and see! so far they are fixing their mistakes and replacing the tub for starters


See how serious they are and ask them to immediately fire the project manager overseeing your home build that led up to this. 

Good luck.


----------



## jtn379 (Jan 7, 2014)

Walleyewilly said:


> It works just fine in many other parts of the country....


You need to watch the vice episode about immigration labor in alabama and tell me if you still believe that. It's about farming but applies to residential building to the tee. I say this as a homebuilder in central Texas, there are not nearly enough Americans that would perform the work that illegals do period

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Corey D. said:


> they are making an attempt to make it right, we will have to wait and see! so far they are fixing their mistakes and replacing the tub for starters


To what extent? Are they pulling all sheetrock so you can do an inspection/walkthrough prior to them hanging new? That would be one of my unconditional demands, in addition of course to a new tub. Eewwww.


----------



## Charlie Brown (May 17, 2007)

I'm pretty lenient but this is bat sh3t crazy. This is Exactly why I spent everyday but two days on site while construction was going on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

Chase4556 said:


> To what extent? Are they pulling all sheetrock so you can do an inspection/walkthrough prior to them hanging new? That would be one of my unconditional demands, in addition of course to a new tub. Eewwww.


 only way they could make it right would be to take every thing to the studs , expect wiring , and they pay an inpector to ok everything


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

BIG JIMMIE said:


> only way they could make it right would be to take every thing to the studs , expect wiring , and they pay an inpector to ok everything


*Pay MY inspector to look at and OK everything*


----------



## bobo33 (Aug 22, 2011)

Even roofers are cutting corners.... Leaving old felt with holes and not adding new felt. Showed up early from work and saw it with my own eyes. Made them pull all the new shingles off. It was the only day I wasn't on site 100%.

Why is it they must cut corners? Sucks being a general contractor for the general contractor.

Op; stay on top of it!


----------



## Oso Blanco (Oct 17, 2010)

*You are full of it.*



jtn379 said:


> You need to watch the vice episode about immigration labor in alabama and tell me if you still believe that. It's about farming but applies to residential building to the tee. I say this as a homebuilder in central Texas, there are not nearly enough Americans that would perform the work that illegals do period
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Lineman work is hard and in some crazy conditions. We have no problem hiring legal employees. Some building subcontractors started hiring cheap illegal labor and that gave them an advantage over the other builders. It is epidemic now. No legal wants to work for the illegal pay scale offered. The low pay has a price. They live in the housing projects and the kids and wife get every assistance program known to exist. I would rather pay a legal person a living wage. I only hire legal in my personal life. Yes my landscaper and maid are here legally.


----------



## Waymore (Jul 6, 2011)

As a small homebuilder for 40 plus years I found out that you must be onsite with these type contractors. You must know much about all trades and when you see something sub par get on their case immeadiately. I had a drywall contractor who furnished the rock and finish and I watched the Mexican crew throwing it on the stack and breaking the corners, when they started putting it up with nothing but the paper holding the corner I stopped them and had a heart to heart. Made them remove the broken sheets and replace. They ended up calling their boss for extra rock. Get on their case early and they will do you a better job, and their is no substitute for supervision.


----------



## Lee T (Jun 15, 2016)

You got to love the guys that show up a zillion pages into a crisis and offer the solution to some other issue not related.....AND....Claim they solved the problem. Everybody can go home now!

OMG....Happy TGIF!!!
:dance::cheers::dance::texasflag


----------



## aTm08 (Dec 30, 2011)

Corey D

As others have said I hope you had a private inspector of your own before the drywall went up. 

I am a home inspector and some of the things I see everyday in new construction are down right scary. Remember home builders don't build homes, subcontractors do. The same exact floor plan from that builder in another location may be a great home simply because their contractors are quality there.

The pictures you posted while they are alarming as to the quality of the construction are still no where near as bad as some things I have seen. 

As for having the builder remove the drywall to inspect the framing quality as others have said good luck with that. Most contracts are air tight on that kind of inspection unless it is on your dime. Many inspectors such as myself offer an inspection usually for specific litigation purposes where the home would basically be ripped down to the studs and evaluated, but the price usually starts at about $15k and that won't include returning the home to pre inspection condition. 

Your best bet right now is to have a private inspection to document the current state.

Anyone building a home should strongly consider a private inspector at all stages of construction. No matter how good you think your builder is or how many "3rd party inspections" they claim to have had. The builders inspector works for the builder and inspects to their standards. A private inspector works for you. While it may have a high price now it won't cost you very much. 

Best of luck to you moving forward with your home, but be prepared to do some battle with your builder.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

checking back in on this old thread to see where this stands. The comments about tearing out rock and taking the house to the studs are hilarious. Hopefully you've read your contract in great detail. I assume that you have, and realize that you don't have a whole lot of leverage here.

Honestly a lot of the stuff pictured isn't considered that bad with the exception of the wiring issues.(granted, it looks like chit) aTm08 has good advice on hiring an inspector, that's what we did when we built.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Workers have to be supervised these days, no matter how long they have worked for you. I agree, make them do it right or walk.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Still no updates???


----------



## Corey D (Jul 21, 2004)

*sorry for no updates*

Kind of taking a hands off approach right now. I contacted the corporate office and they are working with me to get all of the issues resolved along with MY 3rd party inspector. I had to step away from the situation before it cause me a heart attack and a divorce! building a home is not a pleasurable experience and I have a high expectations. Evidently my expectations for 110$ a square foot are too high!


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

That's a lack of respect and skill. You can fix the damage but they just literally urinated, defecated, and trashed your brand new home. That's where I really have the problem. I would do everything I could to make them pay. I'm really sorry you're going through this.


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

jtn379 said:


> You need to watch the vice episode about immigration labor in alabama and tell me if you still believe that. It's about farming but applies to residential building to the tee. I say this as a homebuilder in central Texas, there are not nearly enough Americans that would perform the work that illegals do period
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Hmmmm the reason just might be......years back the ilegals RAN the American worker out of the construction business with low wages to the point the skilled labor HAD to seek other work to survive. Today THEY have drove the wages back up and who is left to get the work?


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Corey D. said:


> Evidently my expectations for 110$ a square foot are too high!


Not trying to pour salt in any wounds here. But after a 10 minute evaluation, an educated guess is they are spending about $65-$70 on hard costs.

Also think through what you will need to do if/when you want to sell this house. Familiarize yourself with a Sellers disclosure and what you will need to list when you sale the house.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Corey D. said:


> Kind of taking a hands off approach right now. I contacted the corporate office and they are working with me to get all of the issues resolved along with MY 3rd party inspector. I had to step away from the situation before it cause me a heart attack and a divorce! *building a home is not a pleasurable experience* and I have a high expectations. Evidently my expectations for 110$ a square foot are too high!


I'll have to disagree; we had no issues with our builder or the entire building process. It sucks that you had a bad experience and are still dealing with this mess.


----------



## claydeaux96 (Aug 2, 2016)

Oso Blanco said:


> Lineman work is hard and in some crazy conditions. We have no problem hiring legal employees. Some building subcontractors started hiring cheap illegal labor and that gave them an advantage over the other builders. It is epidemic now. No legal wants to work for the illegal pay scale offered. The low pay has a price. They live in the housing projects and the kids and wife get every assistance program known to exist. I would rather pay a legal person a living wage. I only hire legal in my personal life. Yes my landscaper and maid are here legally.


There is a shortage of individuals wanting to work high voltage and climbs poles nation wide.. in five years when all of us â€œold guysâ€ retire itâ€™s really going to be at crisis levels. My company has been hiring helpers last 5 years and itâ€™s still isnâ€™t what we were at in the 80â€s. 1 year helper 3 year apprentice = JY .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Well, you solved a mystery for me. I had five ******** up here in Polk county.
It took me six months to teach them to cut brush and build fence. So they headed to La Porte after Harvey. They were going into the drywall business. Looks like you found them.
Send them back please. All this rain has the Yupon growing fast.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Well, as long as itâ€™s been dragged back up, I would like to know how it all came out: it ought to be either resolved or waiting in the court system by now..


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

dwilliams35 said:


> Well, as long as itâ€™s been dragged back up, I would like to know how it all came out: it ought to be either resolved or waiting in the court system by now..


I'm curious as well.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

*Go to the root*

Some of those "illegals" do care but their supervision is too tight to "spring" for trash service. I am NOT making excuses for them as what they have done is wrong by all accounts. Sometimes the problem you see has a root in **** poor supervision and management. 
Do they have adequate supplies and outhouses? Are there hand washing stations and trash receptacles? Do the crews wear safety glasses, hardy gloves, and hard hats? Are they appropriately tied off to an approved anchorage point with a full body harness for exposures over 6 feet in fall potential? Are the MSDS on site for the chemicals they are exposed to? Do they have a good supply of potable water to drink? ( just basic stuff really) 
Now I know what the answers are to these questions on most all accounts in residential construction. But......if these conditions exist, the supervision should be held accountable. If you raise the bar, the results will follow. When the craftsman work in poor conditions they reciprocate. 
Unfortunately "track" home builders are in a real struggle to find qualified craftsman for their cheap bid. Carpenters in the commercial and industrial settings are making from 25 to 35 dollars an hour. I bet these residential hands are not making that. Follow the money. 
Now I know I have opened this situation up to tons of criticism. Please don't take my comments as a personal Affront because that is not my goal.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

JamesAggie said:


> I'm curious as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


X3. I think this old thread is resurrected somewhere else here too.


----------



## Corey D (Jul 21, 2004)

*my house*

after all, I had all of the issues resolved, allot of re work that took 3 months to complete before i moved in. I am happy with my house for the time being, but i still do not believe it is my forever home.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

thank you for answering many of the questions and concerns. Building/remodeling is such a hard thing on a marriage. Been through it twice, hope Never again.


----------



## Ethan Hunt (Dec 7, 2007)

claydeaux96 said:


> There is a shortage of individuals wanting to work high voltage and climbs poles nation wide.. in five years when all of us â€œold guysâ€ retire itâ€™s really going to be at crisis levels. My company has been hiring helpers last 5 years and itâ€™s still isnâ€™t what we were at in the 80â€s. 1 year helper 3 year apprentice = JY .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


too much spare time?


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Ethan Hunt said:


> too much spare time?


Not at all. There's plenty of new work, updating old, and repair/service. Emergency work is the crazy O/T. :cheers:


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

i think ethan was poking fun at the fact he brought up a year old thread


----------

